# tire pressure



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

what is the normal tire pressure for the 185/60 R14 stock tires for the sentra se-r? The info is located on the driver side area.

Thanks.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

35lbs


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i got new' front tires'. because i had a slit int them and they where worn from bad alignment , and they put new tires in the back, then i was like its front wheel drive. and they sed. oh' and dint change it back but then it looks like my tire keeps airing out but its at 35 everytime i check and they all look okay i even ask people and they sed it looks flat. ?????? its the front driver side maybe do it up to 45 or 40? but dont u get better tractiion having it kind of air'd down like that' haha


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, all tires look flat in it's default tire pressure including mine.


----------

